# Farleys Rusks



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I went into the Metro today and I purchased a small box of Banana flavoured Farleys Rusks. I know, I know.... they are only for babies and they are baby food - I never hear the end of it, but I eat them! Especially in the winter and days like these, when I feel like I need a little comfort.

The one's that I got were very expensive, of course cuz they are imported from England 

Can anyone recommend another substitute that I can buy instead.... maybe another brand or even an Egyptian make? I have tried mushing up local digestives, it just isn't the same. 

Some European imported products are cheaper then products from the UK and USA for some reason, so if anyone knows a similar product to Farleys Rusks, I would appreciate it.

BTW, I mush them up in warm milk and spoon feed myself.... YUM :tongue1:


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

Still not really sure what this is, but thanks for asking about it, maybe I'll give it a try sometime. It looks a little like one of the varieties of "kahk il eid" "eid cake" but I am not sure.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Have a check with 'Hero' brand .. their basically and sadly the only baby food brand I ever came accross! Worked in my favour though as It made me cook and blend my own stuff.. so much salt in the baby products! lol

Funny what we can get excited over when we find something from home isn't it? I remember coming accross a tin of Heinz beans .. the way I ate it on toast that night it was as if I've never eaten in my life! It was just so good.. lol. Normally I wouldn't of cared for it much!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Qsw said:


> Still not really sure what this is, but thanks for asking about it, maybe I'll give it a try sometime. It looks a little like one of the varieties of "kahk il eid" "eid cake" but I am not sure.


I dont know how to explain it.... they are kinda wheaty, yet malty type of biscuits that are very soft.... many moms give them to their babies, when they are teething for example... like their first food, or they chop them into small pieces and melt them in hot milk and spoon feed the babies  Its not "Kahk al eid" ya helw .... its baby food lol


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

SHendra said:


> Have a check with 'Hero' brand .. their basically and sadly the only baby food brand I ever came accross! Worked in my favour though as It made me cook and blend my own stuff.. so much salt in the baby products! lol
> 
> Funny what we can get excited over when we find something from home isn't it? I remember coming accross a tin of Heinz beans .. the way I ate it on toast that night it was as if I've never eaten in my life! It was just so good.. lol. Normally I wouldn't of cared for it much!


Ah! You know exactly what I am going through, then. Lol I saw a can of baked beans the other day and they were Heinz, I had to rub my eyes in disbelief! Before my sister came over to see me, I gave her a shopping list and when she actually left I started chomping at the Walkers sweet chilli sensations that she brought me, which I was dying for.... and whilst I was eating them, I was thinking... is that it? What was I missing, exactly? Lol. She brought some cheese too, 2 of the large extra mature cheddar cheese and one was done and gone in one week lol.... now I am all cheesed out and the other one is just sitting there in the fridge lol.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Farleys Rusk... yummy... I suppose they make you feel good because you think of your mum when you eat these.. childhood memories


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Farleys Rusk... yummy... I suppose they make you feel good because you think of your mum when you eat these.. childhood memories


I think your right to a certain extent. I don't think of my mother, when I eat them.... but I think its the habits one gets, when one is a baby and you don't realize where those habits come from. For example, I sleep easier on trains and buses - mainly because I am being 'rocked' back and forth. I can't sleep on planes, because you don't feel anything, unless its going through turbulence... that's when I feel most relaxed  I am sure that's what my mother did with me, trying to get me to sleep. Rock me back and forth! 

Either that, or im just a big baby


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Farleys Rusk... yummy... I suppose they make you feel good because you think of your mum when you eat these.. childhood memories


Ohhh...YUK....baby pap.Maiden stick to your Hob Nobs.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Ohhh...YUK....baby pap.Maiden stick to your Hob Nobs.


Can remember coming accross them also.. they barely made it home from the supermarket! Same for Chedders!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SHendra said:


> Can remember coming accross them also.. they barely made it home from the supermarket! Same for Chedders!




Ohh I had forgotten about Chedders.. thanks for giving me something else to miss


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

You no need to miss them, Carrefour sells them!! (here hoping thats not a 'was')

They even had their own take on jaffa cakes which were just as good.. I was pleased this was in the last months I was there.. or I'd of ate to much of it lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SHendra said:


> You no need to miss them, Carrefour sells them!! (here hoping thats not a 'was')
> 
> They even had their own take on jaffa cakes which were just as good.. I was pleased this was in the last months I was there.. or I'd of ate to much of it lol




I have had the jaffa cakes... same as the ones I got in France and Spain.. not the real deal but as a stand by ok.

I never saw Cheddars... I have not been to Carrefour since the revolution as I tend to shop locally.. not venturing too far unless it's unavoidable.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't blame you on that! I'd be the same too.


----------



## Katja24 (Jun 7, 2011)

Alfa market in Cairo.


----------

